# Opinion will be appreciated greatly! Look inside.



## tedsilviafan (Mar 19, 2005)

Ok, new to the boards here and new to the Import scene. I have a chance to buy a 1997 240sx(s14) LE. It is a little pricey, but in awsome shape, leather the whole 9 yards. My question to anyone interested, "Compared to the other year models of 240sx's is this a good one to have" Any and all responses will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## slamd097 (Mar 19, 2005)

ok.being a noob..this might not be taken all that serious, but I am going to take a stab.....

Anything can be a sic build. All you have to do is start with something and give it a few ideas. Slam it, or leave it add some wheels, stereo platforum. I have seen ford festivas tranformed into something that resembles a yellow roller skate, but the thing had idea and class to it. Just go with what you thing will give you the most for your ideas.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Making a decision like which car to buy takes time to do properly. Sure there are loads of people who just go out and buy cars without doing their homework, but I'm not one of them. While it may seem a bit extreme, I took 10 months deciding on my ride. And I know I made the right choice. 
My advice is to take the time now so you'll be happy later. And if you do take the proper time, that 240 will likely be long gone anyways.


----------



## tedsilviafan (Mar 19, 2005)

*Thanks for checking this out!*

Was hoping for more responses but I will take what i can get. I have done alot of research in choosing my car. The car im looking at is really sweet and just what im looking for. I was just wondering per opinion if s13 was better or more tuneable than the s14. It seems that s13 is the way most have gone. Thanks for replys.


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

i'm new to this site also, but my opinion (although obviously biased) would be a definate yes. I have a '97 240 (base model) and i love it. Ive owned a few cars over the years, and this has definately been my hands-down favorite. As far as the comparison goes, i dont have much experience. I've driven a friends' s13 and personally, i preferred mine. But again, i'm obviously biased! If you dont mind me asking, how much is the person asking for the 240? I bought mine for 4500, but it had over 100k miles on it (it still runs great tho)


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

tedsilviafan said:


> Ok, new to the boards here and new to the Import scene. I have a chance to buy a 1997 240sx(s14) LE. It is a little pricey, but in awsome shape, leather the whole 9 yards. My question to anyone interested, "Compared to the other year models of 240sx's is this a good one to have" Any and all responses will be appreciated. Thanks!


The le (luxuy edition) has all the bells and whisltes. There is not much of a difference between all of the 240sx models. You are purchasing the S14 KUOKI 240sx (97-98) with the agressive front end. the S14 ZENKI 240sx (95-96) has the less agressive front end. the only difference between the kouki and the zenki is the front end, tailights, and the gauge cluster. that is pretty much it. ALL 240sx's from 1990-1998 (exept the sohc 1989 240sx) came with the same engine with the same specs besides the newer obd II computer used on 96+S14 240's. The s13 240sx's (both coupes,fastback) are from 1989-1994 and the only 240 that was available in 1994 was the convertible. In japan, the S13 240sx coupe and all s14 240's are known as the silvia and the fastback 240sx in japan is known as the 180sx. Well thats my 2cents hope this helped!


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

well like spooky said i am bias ha i also own a 97 240 base model, and love it. i like the front end a little more than the others, i am not a big fan of the s13 hatch, i like the coupe lots and am currently looking for one, i just like the 97-98 the most all 240's have unlimited potential, in both the engine and looks department, its just a matter of personal preference, i would say go for it. if its an automatic you save a grand for the swap later (thats wat i did), if you dont buy it i want it  if you like the car go for it i am very happy with my purchase and would advise you to buy the car, but this is only my opinion, all that matters is that you are happy with your decision.







there is a front veiw check out my car domain to see more pics. click here


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

Get it. Now.


----------



## tedsilviafan (Mar 19, 2005)

*Thanks for your responses*

Thanks for the feedback.....just gotta close this deal now...will get back to ya with more on my purchase


----------

